# Halloween Sign Post



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally a homemade prop I think is worthy to show here.
My Halloween Sign Post (granted, it needs some spiderwebs, but I just put them up when I incorporate this into my Halloween display)

So here it is:









Translation of the signs (top to bottom): Ghost House, Cemetery, Pumpkins, Hell...

I'll post some more pictures when it's outside next month 

Hope you like it.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW great job Dock! Well done.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

It is neat to see props in a different language. Thank you for the translations. Two were easy (spookhuis and hel) but I thought pompoenen was a reference to the lava covered city of Pompeii.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolock I love it! Great looking sign with a nice dash of creepiness.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That will be a great addition to your haunt. Nice work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good looking sign, Doc! The crow is a great touch, too.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

I LOVE this! Very cool sign! Love the crow, the lamp and the foreign language!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! I love the sign pointing to Hell!


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all.

And to think it started out as just some bare lumber and a vague idea


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice, great job


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

nice sign


----------

